# Daten von Webseiten bekommen



## HugoW (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo!!

Erstmal: Ich wusste überhaupt nicht wohin mit meiner Frage, hoffe hier ist es einigermaßen ok.

Wie kann ich eigentlich Daten beliebiger (vielleicht als Beispiel: Ryanair) Webseiten auslesen?
Ist das überhaupt legal?
Muss auch nicht speziell auf Java bezogen sein, in der Tat würde ich es wohl wenn dann in php
versuchen. Mich würde nur interessieren ob und wie das prinzipiell geht.

Danke!
Hugo


----------



## Sempah (28. Okt 2010)

Theoretisch kannst du jede Website auslesen/parsen zu der du Zugriff hast.
Manche Websiten bieten auch eine API an, quasi eine Schnittstelle zu der du dich verbinden kannst und bspw. bestimmte Daten auslesen kannst.


----------



## HugoW (28. Okt 2010)

was genau bedeutet dabei denn "zu der du Zugriff hast"?


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2010)

Grundsäztlich kein Problem:


```
public static void printUrlContent(String urlString) throws Exception {
         URLConnection con = new URL(urlString).openConnection();
         con.connect();
         BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
         String line = null;
         while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
            System.out.println(line);
         }
         
   }
```
legal.. mhn kommt drauf an. Wenn du ein kommerzielles Projekt damit vor hast und einiges an Traffic produzieren wirst, werden sie hoffentlich deine IP sperren, machen sie das nichit und du bringst ihre server in die kniee... könntest du mit rechtlichen problemen rechnen.

spielt du dich nur privat ein bissal... mach ruhig ;-)


----------



## Marco13 (28. Okt 2010)

Und auch sonst geht's tendenziell in Richtung "Ob ein PC die Daten automatisiert (aber NUR auf Anfrage hin!!!) saugt oder ein Mensch ist egal": heise online - Easyjet unterliegt in Screen-Scraping-Rechtsstreit 
Aber rechtsverbindlich ist das nicht


----------



## HugoW (28. Okt 2010)

danke schonmal!

Ist das, was ARadauer da geschrieben hat, dann Screenscraping?

Anfrage bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang wohl, dass ein Benutzer die Anfrage jedes mal manuell tätigen muss,
und nicht sowas sagen kann wie "überprüfe für mich jeden Tag, ob ...", oder?


----------



## Marco13 (28. Okt 2010)

Das sind Grenzfälle, über die sich meinetwegen die Anwälte kloppen können


----------

